# SpyBot - S&D 1.5 Beta Released



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.5 Beta released

Download Link

From first glance, not a lot has changed except the update download window looks and different and there is a new 'Recovery' logo


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I will check into that, thanks.


----------



## Dualnames (Jun 19, 2007)

The link you gave gives screen shots of an older version. Ahh boy I remember when the interface looked like that. Classic S&D user here ^_^.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Dualnames said:


> The link you gave gives screen shots of an older version. Ahh boy I remember when the interface looked like that. Classic S&D user here ^_^.


Yer, they havent updated the screenshots yet


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

After looking through the forums i found this



> A rough first change log (detection updates still very incomplete):
> 
> System support
> 
> ...


Source Thread


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try it out on a test system soon. :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool thanks, will look at it.


----------

